# Phoenix Rat Rescue



## Desert Rat

If anyone lives in the greater Phoenix area (AZ), please check out the very fine folks and ratties at Any Rat Rescue (http://anyratrescue.org/).This is their mission statement: "Any Rat Rescue is a 501(c)(3) organization dedicated to finding loving, forever homes for rats in need. We are approaching nearly 800 adoptions since our inception in 2004. We are a no-kill rescue that truly accepts any domestic rat, regardless of health, age, or temperament. Any Rat Rescue is not a shelter, but rather a network of caring foster homes extending from Metro Phoenix to Tucson."  Unfortunately, my adoption of two beautiful hooded male siblings, Fred and Barney, did not work out as my dog absolutely hated them and even chewed through hollow-core doors to try to reach them. Any Rat Rescue did not hesitate to let me bring them back to their previous foster home and will keep them (and all rescues in their care) until they find forever homes. These are very good folks doing a very good job for our rat friends.


----------

